
Would you use a Mac mini as your development machine? - mgrouchy
http://antoniocangiano.com/2010/06/17/would-you-use-a-mac-mini-as-your-development-machine/
======
gmlk
Just yesterday, I ordered a new Mac mini (2.66-GHz Intel Core 2 Duo; 2x2GB
1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM; 500GB SATA-HDD) to replace my older Mac mini as main
development machine.

